# Changing lenses quickly or safely in the field



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, Its always been a bit of a pain swapping lenses for me.

Whats your trick, method or gadget that helps?
Heres a nice video i found, of a sub 10 second change from taking one picture to the next.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoNAw3zn-nY&feature=related


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2011)

If there's a stable, flat, clean surface handy, no problem. The difficulty is with midair changes. I like the Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange 200 AW case for that, I wear it on a Lowepro Deluxe Technical Belt. The case holds up to a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400, and when opened there's a second compartment for a standard zoom, i.e. the case holds both lenses while open.


----------



## Flake (Nov 9, 2011)

The trouble with the video is that both lenses are similar sized, if he's had to change to a heavier longer lens he wouldn't be able to grip it near the lens mount with a couple of fingers - a recipe for broken kit. Do it properly take an extra couple of seconds and have peace of mind!

Of course the easiest way around this is not to bother changing lenses by buying a 28 - 300mm IS L ! One example of this was a steam train comming towards us. I got loads of nice shots, especially at the long end, but as it got closer the apparant speed increases and the guys with standard zooms managed just one shot, and most of those weren't very good. Not a chance of changing lenses quickly enough in that situation.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> If there's a stable, flat, clean surface handy, no problem. The difficulty is with midair changes. I like the Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange 200 AW case for that, I wear it on a Lowepro Deluxe Technical Belt. The case holds up to a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400, and when opened there's a second compartment for a standard zoom, i.e. the case holds both lenses while open.



Ive seen that lowepro changer! is it strong\comfortable enough with a heavy 70-200/2.8 hanging in it for a while?


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Flake said:


> Of course the easiest way around this is not to bother changing lenses by buying a 28 - 300mm IS L ! One example of this was a steam train comming towards us. I got loads of nice shots, especially at the long end, but as it got closer the apparant speed increases and the guys with standard zooms managed just one shot, and most of those weren't very good. Not a chance of changing lenses quickly enough in that situation.


Image quality is more important to me than convenience + the 28-300 doesnt take the canon extenders. I wonder how much a lens would be thats as good as the 70-200/2.8 but with a 28-300 range lol, hmm


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 9, 2011)

And also noticed no dust caps for the end of the lens . I for one would not really be happy with with a group of lenses rolling around in a bag, or to me it really looks like he is just switching from two lenses, I really was not paying that much attention. 

I do a lot of switching from a 50 1.4, 70-200 f/4, 18-135, and 10-22. Different filter sizes in there as well. I keep the current dust cap in my jacket pocket, and do something similar, but I take the extra time to keep both ends covered. I have also been shooting a lot on a tripod, and one of the ones I use has adapters for quickly changing, and I picked up a couple extra, so I can swap from the collar mount of the 70-200 to the camera mount for other lenses. 

This is also the prime case for a back up camera. Most photogs I see that do a ton of switching are wearing to cameras and they have their choice of lenses down to two for the most part


----------



## Flake (Nov 9, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the easiest way around this is not to bother changing lenses by buying a 28 - 300mm IS L ! One example of this was a steam train comming towards us. I got loads of nice shots, especially at the long end, but as it got closer the apparant speed increases and the guys with standard zooms managed just one shot, and most of those weren't very good. Not a chance of changing lenses quickly enough in that situation.
> ...



One quote that was said to me - the best camera you have is the one which you have with you at the time, so even if that's just a camera phone you have to do what you can with it. But if your work is of such exceptional brilliance that commercial acceptability as a benchmark is no longer good enough, you are using the wrong system! There are plenty of camera manufacturers around such as Leica and their S2 or Hasselblad, if you really are that good that you require the very best Canon isn't really for you.


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 9, 2011)

Carry 2 bodies with lens mounted.

My nature load, 7D+70-200f2.8IS II, 7D+400 f2.8IS

My walkabout load, 7D+70-300L , 5DII+24-104F4


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Flake said:


> mreco99 said:
> 
> 
> > Flake said:
> ...



you try getting past a stock photo reviewer with a camera phone image.


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 9, 2011)

the 2 body solution is without a doubt the best option - for the most part, it eliminates lens changes and the set up is created at home.

When i had the single body my lens change over system was always the same.
Hold camera body so lens is pointing to the ground.
Have replacement lens next to ready to fit.
Remove lens off body (dust doesn't float upwards!) and place lens down safely.
Remove dust cap and fit new lens.
Clean lens just removed before applying dust cap.

After a bit of practice i've found this almost always stops any dust finding its way to the sensor. I always try to do it in a spot where the wind is less likely to have an impact.

As always, when i get home, out comes the rocket blower etc...


----------



## Flake (Nov 9, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > mreco99 said:
> ...



Well you certainly won't get past the QC for the general library, but they will make it onto any of the news stock images especially if they're exclusive.

One example of camera phone that should have made tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars was the only shots of the aircraft which came down in the Hudson river, the images were posted onto a site like twitter (public forum) and were then free to all users who took full avantage to circulate them around the worlds press.

In the UK a recent horrific car pile up & fire was videod using mobile and again it was the only footage.

Stock QC is quite stringent, images can end up billboard size in high res - once you've reached this standard though, what is the point of going further? The majority of photographers can't even QC their images properly anyway, then say they want the best kit the market can provide!


----------



## DramaticIrony (Nov 9, 2011)

Learning to juggle helps 

I would agree with previous replies - two bodies is a great help, and with the RS DR-1 Double Strap from Black Rapid, there are no tangles, which is great


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> Ive seen that lowepro changer! is it strong\comfortable enough with a heavy 70-200/2.8 hanging in it for a while?



Yes, it is - I use it with either my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II or 100-400mm. The belt is pretty comfortable, too - I often hang 2-3 lens cases on it and wear it hiking.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Lord, people like to over complicate things. The way I change lenses is to have a good bag on my side with the top open, remove lens on camera, put in it's proper place in the bag. Move the end cap from the new lens to the old lens, install the new lens on the camera. With a good camera strap, you can do this quickly with one hand, other hand holding onto the side of the mountain/screaming 5 year old/sidearm etc.

Now when I switched from Nikon to Canon a few years ago, and the lenses have to turn in a different direction, things got difficult for a while.


----------



## ronderick (Nov 9, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> the 2 body solution is without a doubt the best option - for the most part, it eliminates lens changes and the set up is created at home.
> 
> When i had the single body my lens change over system was always the same.
> Hold camera body so lens is pointing to the ground.
> ...



This is one of the best ways to switch lenses while minimizing dust problems. Just to add my two cents:

- Try to get down on one knee when switching if you're out in the open and there's plenty of room. (reduces falling distance for dropped lenses in case you fumble)
- Even better, have the camera bag right under you (serves as a cushion for the lens in case you fumble)

Of course, doing this in mud or swamp is probably not a good idea, but for most places it should work well.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 9, 2011)

However precaution you take, dust will find it way while changing lens. For me its either i used my lowepro lens exchanger, or if i did not bring it i just do it in a corner of a wall to minimise wind etc. the most important step is when i get back. I will clean all my lens and sensor with a blower thoroughly.


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 9, 2011)

If you have the room and aren't in motion, you can use something like the Lowepro Flipside bag. I have the 300 model. I can keep that hanging in front of me quite comfortably while plopping my lenses in and out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2011)

I generally use zooms in the field, even taking two bodies to avoid changing lenses. If the wind is blowing around here, dust and debris from the hundreds of miles of farms is everywhere and can blow right into the camera. Its not that bad all the time, but when the plowing is done in Spring and the Fall, the sky turns brown.


----------



## ferdi (Nov 9, 2011)

Unfortunately that video does not work for me. I came across another video about the ThinkTank Retrospective Lens Changer 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAH86w4Tf38
These kind of bags look pretty useful to me if you are carrying just one camera. If you have two then your other lenses will likely be in a backpack, another bag would get in the way.

I usually take only one bag with me that's big enough for a camera with mounted lens and 1 other lens. The spare lens is placed lens down with both caps on, rear one not too tight else I can't unscrew it with 1 hand. Red dot aligned to the top so I can mount it within a second after removing the cap, and even blind if I keep the top of the bag down because of the weather. Having mostly 77mm threads makes looking for the front cap easy too.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 9, 2011)

I take a lens off, hold it between my legs, and place the new lens on, then replace the rear cap, and put it back to wherever it got it from. Usually, I reserve this method for my larger lenses. My smaller lenses I hold in the crook of my arm as I pop them about.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm curious. How many of you switch off the camera in-between swapping lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2011)

Stu_bert said:


> I'm curious. How many of you switch off the camera in-between swapping lenses?



I do (usually, but sometimes I forget...). Also, I switch off when changing the CF card.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 9, 2011)

I lost files before when i change a cf without turning it off. Since then i always turn my camera off to do anything


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 9, 2011)

Stu_bert said:


> I'm curious. How many of you switch off the camera in-between swapping lenses?



Always, for EF-mount lenses. I read somewhere (probably in a lens manual) that taking the lens off while the IS is active can damage the IS, so to be safe I just turn the whole camera off.
For manual focus, old lenses on adapter, lensbaby, pinhole, it doesn't matter so much, depends on if I remember.

For generally changing, i've got a Lowepro 350AW backpack. It's not as fast as one of the other types or brands, but I prefer it as a travel pack and it takes my laptop. I just put it flat on the ground, open the flap, face the lens into a pocket and disconnect it, swap the lens caps over, then put the body on the new one, this way the body stays pointed downwards the whole time.
I've got big enough hands that I can hold everything standing up if I have to, even swapping my biggest lenses (like 70-300L to Pentacon Six-mount Zeiss 180/2.8) I can accomplish without dropping or putting down anything.


----------



## Meh (Nov 9, 2011)

Stu_bert said:


> I'm curious. How many of you switch off the camera in-between swapping lenses?



I have forgotten several (many!) times to turn off the camera when changing lenses and even when removing the CF card but normally it's because I've put the camera down for a few minutes so technically it was off I suppose.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 10, 2011)

ianhar said:


> However precaution you take, dust will find it way while changing lens. For me its either i used my lowepro lens exchanger, or if i did not bring it i just do it in a corner of a wall to minimise wind etc. the most important step is when i get back. I will clean all my lens and sensor with a blower thoroughly.



I have never cleaned or had cleaned a sensor. My old canon 450d was used for 3 years never cleaned. Yes i do change lenses.
Whats the chances its dirty?
Is it safe to really clean it yourself? and whats the best way?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> I have never cleaned or had cleaned a sensor. My old canon 450d was used for 3 years never cleaned. Yes i do change lenses.
> Whats the chances its dirty?
> Is it safe to really clean it yourself? and whats the best way?



Possible, but maybe not. Mount a lens longer than 50mm, stop it all the way down (f/22 or lower), set to manual focus and defocus the lens, and shoot a bright, featureless subject (a clear blue sky, clean wall or sheet of paper, etc.). If you see spots, that's sensor dust.

It is safe to clean it yourself, have a fully charged battery, activate the manual sensor cleaning mode in settings, remove lens with camera pointing down. First thing to try is blowing it off with a rocket blower (not canned air!!). If that doesn't work, use a commercial product. Personally, I use a Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright. 

Your 450D has a built-in sensor cleaning system. So do our 5DII's, and my 7D does, too. I've had the 7D longer, and used it in worse conditions, and it has no dust. OTOH, I've cleaned my 5DII several times, and it needs it again. So, even if your 450D is clean, the FF sensor seems to attract more dust (Canon thinks so, too, which is why the 1D X is getting an updated self-cleaning system for the sensor).


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks neuro, like this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenspen-HURRICANE-Rocket-style-Sensor-Dust-BLOWER-/160675746504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25690552c8
If you touch the sensor at all, will it get damaged? or can you give it a light brush?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> thanks neuro, like this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenspen-HURRICANE-Rocket-style-Sensor-Dust-BLOWER-/160675746504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25690552c8
> If you touch the sensor at all, will it get damaged? or can you give it a light brush?



Yep, that's the same as a rocket blower. If you touch the sensor with the tip of that, it might get damaged (although technically, you'd be touching the AA filter, not the sensor itself). If you touch it with your fingertip, or anything you're touched with your fingers, the oils will be very, very difficult to remove.

But, if you touch the sensor lightly with a delicate brush or swab that's designed to clean a sensor, you will not damage it.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 11, 2011)

It depends on the environment where you live and do your shooting. Dusty environment could lead more dust going in while changing lens. 

I have yet clean my 7d sensor but my 5d need to be clean soon. It is easy to check if your sensor is dirty or not. You might not see at wide apperture as in does not give much focusing layer and detail. But if you shoot at really narrow aperture say 16 or 22 you will see it. I always check my sensor before going on major shoot. Shoot at blank white canvas or wall, and voila all the dust specks can be seen.

There are a lot of sensor cleanin kit out there. Be very carful when cleaning your sensor. If you are not too sure jus send it to the shop and they will do it for you.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone actually use the lens case the 70-200mk2 came with, in the field, ie on the belt?


----------



## Caps18 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have always considered getting a 50D or 60D to put my 300mm prime on... one of these days...

I will need a girlfriend to carry the other camera that I'm not using at the moment though.


----------

